# It's officially started, phase two



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought 8’ X 12’ would be big enough, was I stupid . I planned on adding a breeding loft after all the things I found out last spring so the wheels got to turning. Luck would have it, I stopped at a garage sale and they had new lumber for sale. I got all the lumber I needed (not counting siding and roofing) for $56.00 to add another 8’ X 12’ addition (C. hert this is the right paint this time). The roof will be the same way as the first loft (color, clear, clear, color). I added vent doors at the top for this winter and a 1500 CFM exhaust fan to the loft too. Working on more nest boxes and box perches.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a beautiful loft great job


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Fantastic. I am going to be expanding my loft soon...but nothing like that! Congrats!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty good build  Best of luck


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm envious.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I started with a 5x8 rosewood loft then an 8x8 then another 8x8 then a 5x10,and just made my first 5x10 an8x8.It is addicting.Got 72 birds now,and will have to chill early next year with the breeding program.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

wow man you are getting up there, you should come see my loft one of these days i got four new squeeker thief pouters 1 dragoon and 2 new racing homers come check them out some time


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love the white paint!...


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

looking good!!! keep us posted.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Reiki3 said:


> I thought 8’ X 12’ would be big enough, was I stupid . I planned on adding a breeding loft after all the things I found out last spring so the wheels got to turning. Luck would have it, I stopped at a garage sale and they had new lumber for sale. I got all the lumber I needed (not counting siding and roofing) for $56.00 to add another 8’ X 12’ addition (C. hert this is the right paint this time). The roof will be the same way as the first loft (color, clear, clear, color). I added vent doors at the top for this winter and a 1500 CFM exhaust fan to the loft too. Working on more nest boxes and box perches.
> 
> View attachment 17365
> 
> ...


I see you made the same mistake i did on my first loft. I put the late bird door at the bottom they should be at the to so the birds can drop in and not be able to get back out they will work but you will have to close the aviary to all the other birds if you don't want them to escape. I have never used mine for that reason


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I see you made the same mistake i did on my first loft. I put the late bird door at the bottom they should be at the to so the birds can drop in and not be able to get back out they will work but you will have to close the aviary to all the other birds if you don't want them to escape. I have never used mine for that reason



You are so right Shadybug on that. As soon as I pushed the door up in place and stood back to look at it, I knew I screwed up *again.* I know I shouldn't and it will probably come back and bite me but until all my babies are home I don't shut it up. The last race I was in was a bad one. The race wasn't called until the fifth day and I was still getting brids in three weeks later.

Thanks for all the kind words on the loft and I will keep ya all posted.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Turn the doors upside down then turn the late doors upside down and your good


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Turn the doors upside down then turn the late doors upside down and your good


excellent idea
just a couple screw removals and flippin and you're good to go


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice I would love to add that on to my loft it looks great


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Reiki3 said:


> You are so right Shadybug on that. As soon as I pushed the door up in place and stood back to look at it, I knew I screwed up *again.* I know I shouldn't and it will probably come back and bite me but until all my babies are home I don't shut it up. The last race I was in was a bad one. The race wasn't called until the fifth day and I was still getting birds in three weeks later.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words on the loft and I will keep ya all posted.



Don't look at it as a screw up look at it as a learning experience. I make plenty of mistakes i just don't post them. LOL


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Shadybug, I've been told if you learn from the screw up it is okay. I will be looking into rotating the doors. I will have to disassemble the late door framework to rotate them. I made the frame in two half’s with the wire between the half’s. Will just have to look at them and decide if it's worth it. I've never used them yet.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I do know that i could have used mine a lot if it was right.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow that is amazing and I like your name!!! I will write you and tell you why! Reiki3!!!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

This loft is amazing and good job on finding the wood at the sale! WOW!!!!


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

All is done now but the two sides (waiting to get siding). Working on the Kit-Box that is going on the end of the loft. I'm going to keep six to ten Rollers just for my neighbors and my entertainment. They like to watch them when they’re in their pool. I ended up with my little utility room (33" x 8') I did say little. I did get a hosp. box, counter and storage for feed, grit and cleaning supplies in there.









Will add pictures of it as it is right now, I just need to take them now. You can go to my albums (addition to my loft) and see all the pictures up to now.


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you have any more build pictures? I want to see more! Beautiful setup!


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

HangsLoft said:


> Do you have any more build pictures? I want to see more! Beautiful setup!


Just in my albums. Going to be taking some more soon of the loft and the kit box I'm building now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

that is going to be a great addition when its done , its always nice to have more room then birds , makes for happier birds and owners as well  great job !


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Kit box*

I have finally finished the kit box. I'm going to have a max of 15 rollers so the neighbors can watch them when there in there pool. I added a nest box and a box for the water. I also added two lights, one to keep the water from freezing and light to see to feed. This is going to hang on the end of the main loft,that why there isn't a back on it. Its 4' X 4' X 3' with a vent in the door and one at the top on both sides. The roof I cut a 2' X 18" section out of the roof and putting a clear peace for a sky light. I will have a settling cage that will fit on the landing board. It now has paint on it though. I will affix the roof on after I mount it to the end of the loft. 

I have the sides to the main loft painted and waiting for the snow and wind to stop so I can mount them in place.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your attachments don't work


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

This is how it looks closed up.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Any ideas.*

Why I'm waiting for the weither to settle down, is there any other thing I should add to the kit box why it's in out of the weither??


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You should paint it


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Reiki3 said:


> I have finally finished the kit box. I'm going to have a max of 15 rollers so the neighbors can watch them when there in there pool. I added a nest box and a box for the water. I also added two lights, one to keep the water from freezing and light to see to feed. This is going to hang on the end of the main loft,that why there isn't a back on it. Its 4' X 4' X 3' with a vent in the door and one at the top on both sides. The roof I cut a 2' X 18" section out of the roof and putting a clear peace for a sky light. I will have a settling cage that will fit on the landing board. It now has paint on it though. I will affix the roof on after I mount it to the end of the loft.
> 
> I have the sides to the main loft painted and waiting for the snow and wind to stop so I can mount them in place.
> 
> ...




Hi Shadybug. I had painted it after I took the pictures and my wife wanted to go some were, so no time to take pic's with the paint on it. Some color as the main loft. It's funny, now that the main loft it done I sure can see where I should have made it with a walkway in it. I thought walking from section to section the birds would get used to me being around better, and that has happened, but it's a pain going though all the doors. I even did the loft on CD and made prints to build it and really didn't think or even try it with a walk way in the plans. Oh well, maybe when the wife gives in and lets me have have the rest of the back yard I can do one with the walkway.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't have mine done yet but i know I'm going to love the hallway i put in. I will be able to go in and check on the babies and band them and clean the boxes without even entering the bird area. My first loft i put the nest boxes on the far end and it was only 3' wide i hated to go in and check the nest boxes because the birds would fly around and into you. I also had to move all the water and feed containers so i could walk, it was crazy. They didnt get checked as often as they should have. The red rose loft design is simple and everyone builds them in many ways they are not user friendly and i would never build another one. Maybe it would be better if you make it bigger. The main thing i don't like is the size of the aviary. Its hard to see the birds in there. If you could build a larger breeding loft like mine maybe 8'x32' with 3 sections and 3' hallway in front with nest boxes in each. I believe you would have the ultimate breeding loft. I have been to lofts with inside doors to each section where you have to go through each section all you do there is disturb all the birds till you get to the far section.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Shadybug that sounds like yours is going to be a good one. How big are your sections then? Are they about 5' deep? My loft is 8' X 24' minus the 33" for my hospital box, work counter, feed and cleaning supplies. So it is really only 8' X 21' and I divided it into four sections. All the dividers are removable so with a little work I guess a guy could redo the inside.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Reiki3 said:


> Shadybug that sounds like yours is going to be a good one. How big are your sections then? Are they about 5' deep? My loft is 8' X 24' minus the 33" for my hospital box, work counter, feed and cleaning supplies. So it is really only 8' X 21' and I divided it into four sections. All the dividers are removable so with a little work I guess a guy could redo the inside.


 No you misunderstood my post. I said if someone built one like mine that big it would be the ultimate loft.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I get it now and you are right Shadybug, it would be the ultimate loft. Must have had too much feather dust between my ears. Going out and moving the birds into another section and taking down the tarp walls and put up the six sheets of siding on the front and back (in 9 deg. weather) must have cleared it. All I have to do now is add the door so I don't have to walk though four sections to get to the breeding section. Then I will be done. I think I will do that come spring or if we have a *real* nice day.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, we had a nice day (some what)







Shadybug, did what you said and it only took undoing the hing screws and six screws the flip the late doors around. Thanks.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It looks nice and will work better. Glade i could help. What are those perches made of ? I guess there perches sitting there.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Great looking Loft, looking forward to starting mine. thanks for the great pictures



Anthony in NC


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

You are right Shadybug they are perches. The perches are 1x4 with a 4.50-2x4. On the 3.50 side I cut 45 deg. angles and glued and screwed .250 plywood and then sanded and painted it. I make a lot of then (18 four perch and 5 five perch). I'm only using three four perch ones now. I switched over to box perches. You can get more perches in the same space with box perches. 

Goingatitagain, Thanks and good luck with your's. Just make sure you think it over *real good*. I'm a designer by trade (evidently not that good of one) and I would do so many thing different if I was to do it over again. Good luck


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

What do you design?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The perches looked round like plastic pipes or something that's why i asked.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wayne Johnson said:


> What do you design?


I work in aerospace and design fixture, gages and some cutting tools. You can sure tell it's not pigeon lofts . If it was I wouldn't want to start over and redo mine.

Shadybug, I guess a short answer would have been wood. It's just that there is two back to back.


----------

